# Broken reel seat



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a 7' spinning rod with a broken reel seat and i need advice on how to repair it at home. I found the rod so i do not know how it happened but the reel seat spins freely on the rod. It holds the reel tight just fine but spins back and forth. When i look between the blank and the seat i can see some broken pieces of what looks like plastic that used to be epoxied. There is about an 1/8th of an inch gap all the way around. I thought about squeezing some kind of epoxy or even gorrilla glue down in there but there is nothing for it to grab to and no way of clamping it down. Any ideas?


----------



## CarolinaChuck (Jan 11, 2011)

Your best fix is cut off the rear grip and replace the reel seat and rear grip. The seat may need to be cut off as well-must do because the taper of the blank. It just depends on the type of arbors used (the plastic things). You can use masking tape wraped in rings for arbors, I find it best. The seat was propbaly glued to the arbors and not the blank. I use about a 50/50 ratio of tape arbors rings and empty space under where the seat will sit so I have plenty of space for exopy to contact both the blank and the real seat for a strong bond between the reel seat and the blank. Use lots of epoxy and have rags and denatured alcohol ready to clean the excess epoxy that oozes out. Once you get the seat on, you can file out a handle of your choice to go on the blank from the bottom and use some masking tape to arbor up near the reel seat because of the taper-epoxy and done.

Sorry mate, propably not what you wanted to here but it is not as hard as it sounds. The first thing is get it down to the blank without molesting the blank as best you can; from there you will be able to better weigh your options.

CC


----------



## jjfish (Dec 23, 2009)

I have repaired a couple rods with your problem by carefully drilling a hole (1/4 inch max) in the reel seat away from the locking threads (right where the reel foot goes is a good spot) and using a 2 part epoxy that will flow in to the hole -appx .1 table spoon,wiggle it around and leave it set. Drill just thru the reel seat not in to the blank . good luck jjm


----------



## CarolinaChuck (Jan 11, 2011)

Nooo......Mud Hole is a supplier of rod building goodies in Ovideo, Fl just up the way from you PJ (45 min). Parts to the job right will cost minimal, and once you get down to the blank, take a road trip with your pole and advice and supplies is at your fingertips. 

JJ, no disrespect....If the rod is something worth the $50 to save, learning the right fix is worth every cent. Of course, wraping the bejesus out of it with black electrical tap would be my first idea of a quick fix-drilling exploratory holes in the reel seat is ???

CC


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

I, too, would use electrical tape and/or zip ties if it wasn't something special.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

"I have repaired a couple rods with your problem by carefully drilling a hole (1/4 inch max) in the reel seat away from the locking threads (right where the reel foot goes is a good spot) and using a 2 part epoxy that will flow in to the hole -appx .1 table spoon,wiggle it around and leave it set. Drill just thru the reel seat not in to the blank ."

I did this exact thing to a fairly new St Croix factory rod worked fine I did three holes in a row and these are hidden by the reel foot. filled the holes to the brim. 

No problemo


----------



## pierjunky (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice guys. Its a cheapo rod that i found actually but i would like to salvage it. I will try drilling a few small holes first and if that does not work, yeah, i will wrap the crap out of it with electrical tape!


----------

